# Figured I would start showing my work....



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

So you all wouldn't think I was a poser LOL! 
Its been a year and a half and I haven't posted jack I have made other then a sled LOL !

Here is one of 6 boxes I have made in the past 2 months ( I think ? )
3 red Oak, 1 purple heart, 1 maple, purple heart & pauduk, and 1 white pine.

This one is for my Father. 
Made from 3/4" thick red oak. 
1/4" Box joints, rabbited base for bottom panel, 3/8" round over on lid. 
I have a light coat of shellac on it at the moment for protection but I think I am going to inlay some pauduk and or purple heart or maple. 
Still have to line it with felt and make a tray.










Almost forgot ! I made the box joints on this box using the Rockler sled.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks great, look frorward to some others.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank's !
I'll snag a few for photos from the wifey that I made a couple weeks ago.


Forgot to add something else I use don it as well.
I went to Harbor Freight and bought their version of the Multi-Master and use it to cut the corners square for the rabbit joint on the bottom panel.
Works great and it was wicked fast. Loud a shite though ! Louder then my router cutting at full speed ! Even still... I see me using that little sucker 
a lot for things like that in the future.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

I love the way the grain pops within the joints, both curving in.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Duane! While you're posting, may I request a few of your purpleheart / padauk box? I can always use more motivation!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOWEE Duane, very, very nice.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is one pretty box Duane!

Nicely done


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice Duane!
That is a beautiful box. I am sure your dad will love it. Please show us a few more. those joints are perfect


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice box love your joints.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Very nice, Duane! While you're posting, may I request a few of your purpleheart / padauk box? I can always use more motivation!




Hey thanks fellas 

I would love to show off the purple heart and padauk but I gave it away almost as soon as she was finished. Its now in Tempe Arizona and I'm in Ohio LOL!
I'll get some pics of the other tonight for you though. They are all pretty traditional straight forward designs though. I'm a newb so I have to stick with easy to replicate designs for a while as skill builders.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Duane great looking oak box. I hope to see the purple heart and paduk.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

> I would love to show off the purple heart and padauk but I gave it away almost as soon as she was finished. Its now in Tempe Arizona and I'm in Ohio LOL!




Unless you mean inlayed in the oak ? Haven't made up my mind on that yet.
I'll have to snap the pics off of the other boxes tomorrow. She loaded them up with crap already and I know from past experiences NEVER, EVER, under any circumstances get in to her jewelery boxes unless she is the one doing the getting. LOL !


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a beautiful box Duane! Yes we want to see many more!


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent work Duane....I like the precision and the clean lines of your work, those finger joints look great.....if I may ask why didn't you put some sort of handle or finger pull?
Teo


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice work. My father-in-law asked me to make him a humidor out of African mahogany for his chocolate stash. I'm not sure if he's kidding...


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Schechner said:


> Nice work. My father-in-law asked me to make him a humidor out of African mahogany for his chocolate stash. I'm not sure if he's kidding...


He's not....do it !


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

PlayasTeo said:


> Excellent work Duane....I like the precision and the clean lines of your work, those finger joints look great.....if I may ask why didn't you put some sort of handle or finger pull?
> Teo


It is a work in progress. with the moisture/temperature changes we have been having and that I just put a light finish of shellac on it to protect it in between work. I fully intend on installing a handle of some sort on the lid before its finished.


----------

